# Is It Me, or Have Tubes Fallen Out of Favor With Many Shooters ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm a tube guy, just because I'm lazy and tubes work, but it seems that more and more folks are using flats ? I have slings that can use flats and I do use them sometimes. I use flats on my naturals and I have a few Simple Shot Scouts that use flats. My F16's are set up with gypsy ties and I can use flats in those if I wish, but I prefer tubes just for the ease of making elastic sets and tubes in my experience last longer.

How many of you tube shooters have gone to shooting flats and have found them superior to tubes ? looking at the Chinese shooters, they have gone to flats, the incredible Vietnam shooters also use flats.

Am I the last of the few that are tube shooters, or is it just the "THING" to do now ?

wll


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I've just had a clear out and ditched all my flat bands. Tubes are easier and last longer, looped 1632 for 8mm steel and Orange dub dub for 9.5mm to 12.5mm leads


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I enjoy both. Heck, I even shoot braided rubber bands! Tubes def. last longer and are way simpler to cut.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Haven't tried tubes yet, but have been wanting too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting observation, I had not noticed. I suppose flatbands are the standard type that come with most modern slingshots nowadays so new shooters might not always branch out and try tubes.

Part of the reason could also be that folks seem to achieve accuracy faster with flats than with tubes. With some of the improvements to longevity in the last couple years flatbands just might be getting more attention. I think every shooter should try both flats and tubes cuz you might "click" with one more than the other.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I shoot mostly single tubes, occasionally full looped tubes, but not pseudo tapers, they just don't last long enough to justify the tine it takes to make them. I feel the same about flats.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

For me, it's always been flat bands - largely because of the unlimited options in terms of band lengths, widths, and taper as opposed to tubes. Flat bands are inherently more accurate given their constant position on the forks, and the fact that one can aim via the bands very efficiently (OTT).

Flat bands give a better yield when it comes to power output, and achieve this with lower draw weights as compared to tubes. Unlike flat band rubber of the past, the Chinese flat band rubber such as the "Precise" or "Sumeike" brands have very good longevity i.e. 400-500 shots or more with the same band set are no problem (assuming you are using steel ammo).

Most competitive slingshot shooting at 10 - 15 yards seems to be based on the use of flat bands these days.

All that said, it is a matter of personal preferences according to the slingshot and shooting style involved: no need to follow the crowd.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

For me it depends where I am and which frame I have.

I love single tubes on tabs. Tubes in in kayak and pack.

But to be fair my flat bands are sinilar to tubes lately...Usopp.7mm x 6mm(1/4") x 6" acts a lot like 1632 x5 1/4" on tabs.

Flats in my vehicle and indoor range.

My friend has joined me in shooting, but new to much of the particulars. I explianed flats versus tubes like this.
"Flats are more fiddly, but easy to become consistent at first. Tubes are more durable & less fiddly, but takes a beat to become consistent."


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I own and can shoot both, but I prefer tubes 10:1 - much quieter and for me, more accurate. With modern Malaysian or domestic tubing, I can usually get over a 1000 shots before failure, often more.*

*During the 90's, I was using Marksman tube shooters exclusively - when I revisited slingshots in '14, I ordered a Scout and a couple of Dankung tube shooters, which explains part of my bias. Plus, tying is problematic so unless there's an attachment method other than wrap & tuck (flip clips, Chicago Screws, tape, etc), I pass on finicky flats. *

*BTW, In late October, Dankung debuted a 'new edition' 1632. IMO, fans of that size are prolly going to like it ... hard to describe but it feels faster and a bit more crisp ... costs about a dollar more.*

*A trend I'll never embrace is the huge rush towards mostly complicated and gimmicky sighting systems (don't drop it) - IMO, they diminish a lot of the art and skill of traditional sling shooting, analogous to self driving cars or scopes on target pistols. I'm in a happy niche and really don't care what trends the top competitors in China are following. *


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I enjoy both flats and tubes. I often shoot both in the same trip to the range. It just depends on the frame, some are more suited to one or the other at least in my opinion.


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

I use tubes because that's what works for me. I can buy tubes locally from Wally World or Academy when my tube bands get nicked up or worn out and I can't wait to have them delivered. I've tried flat bands and I'm not able to get the same kind of accuracy as I get with tubes. I'm a tube shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *A trend I'll never embrace is the huge rush towards mostly complicated and gimmicky sighting systems (don't drop it) - IMO, they diminish a lot of the art and skill of traditional sling shooting, analogous to self driving cars or scopes on target pistols. I'm in a happy niche and really don't care what trends the top competitors in China are following. *


I have a laser slingshot. Somehow, I'm not accurate with it. I'm far more accurate with my "Bone Collector" wrist starship and my little natural, both of which I aim somewhat instinctively.

That said, I do embrace the idea. If I could make it work on a slingshot, I'd love it.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As others have said, flat bands provide the ability to better customize your rig to your style of shooting. I generally find flats more accurate than tubes, and so that's what I shoot mostly. But when it comes to shooting rocks, my trusty FS-1 fitted with custom amber dipped latex medium tubes and a nice large 'rock-pouch' is my preferred 'go-to' rig.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

For me it will always be tubes. 20/40 and 16/36 . I shoot tubes just as well as flats. And get over a 1,000 shots on a set of tubes. These are my main shooters.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Tubes


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Me? I'm a flat bander 95%. I've morphed into peg head forks and like it. I can visually see if my bands are properly aligned and aid in my shooting. Not that I'm a great shot, far from it. It helps. Tubes are hard to tell if you have a twist in them. Flats can be cut and tuned as needed.

Just my :twocents:, others and more experienced shooters might have :twocents: :twocents: :twocents: :twocents: :twocents: more to say about it though.

'drif


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I shoot both, for all the reasons mentioned above.

I agree with wll, flats are getting more attention. My speculation is that there are so many vendors selling sets of tapered flats now. That makes for a lot of convenience.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a tube shooter. I love how long tubes last. I also enjoy flats every now and then. You can have the best of both worlds by making a cocktail set up!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Haven't tried tubes yet, but have been wanting too
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 your joking right . Dude u need to try some out ! The tubes r ok


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm a Bandy. I think about shooting tubes on the 11th of every month for about 14 minutes. The time of day varies.

Green tea helps perish the thought...

When I was a child I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, and I reasoned as a child.

When I became a man I stopped shooting tubes altogether.

-II Retractions 8: 9-10


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

For those that think tubes are inaccurate look up on YouTube Keith Dighton shooting SPS . Hit the YouTube link at bottom left.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The 2 videos above show how accurate tubes can be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I've noticed it seems like tubes are becoming less fashionable too. I guess the new flats are getting better.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, tubes are just so easy for me and last a long time. A couple of well made tube sets in a small carry are good to go for a long time.

It seems I'm on a looped 1842 tube kick now as I'm shooting 5/16 to 7/16 steel and these tubes shoot those very well, although they are a bit much for the 5/16, although the small 5/16 steel really flies quick .

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a tube guy for the most part, but I do mostly flats on trades and tubes on throw-ins. I think that a lot of the apparent domination of flats right now is due to the proliferation of Chinese latex being designed for slingshots rather than therapy etc. Shooters like to tinker and are always willing to check out the next new thing.

Everything balances in the end.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I'm a Bandy. I think about shooting tubes on the 11th of every month for about 14 minutes. The time of day varies.
> 
> Green tea helps perish the thought...
> 
> ...


*Thanx for the smiles, what a great thread. From Cjw's links I stumbled into a Leonard Cohen video I hadn't seen ... another fine Sunday.*


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I own and can shoot both, but I prefer tubes 10:1 - much quieter and for me, more accurate. With modern Malaysian or domestic tubing, I can usually get over a 1000 shots before failure, often more.*
> 
> *During the 90's, I was using Marksman tube shooters exclusively - when I revisited slingshots in '14, I ordered a Scout and a couple of Dankung tube shooters, which explains part of my bias. Plus, tying is problematic so unless there's an attachment method other than wrap & tuck (flip clips, Chicago Screws, tape, etc), I pass on finicky flats. *
> 
> ...


 I agree. I don't care what the flavor of the month is. I'll stick with my SPS's and looped tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tubes are still stronger than ever and used in a lot of places. The main difference is that most tube shooters rarely post. All that being said, I have never been a very good tube shooter even though I try. As several have pointed out over the years, tubes are unforgiving. Mistakes show up a lot better which is why I keep using them to hone my release.

As for sighting systems, until you get your release perfect, your arms in exactly the same place every time and the weather not to affect your bands/tubes (in other words, never), they are just a gimmick. I have yet to see a top shooter in the world use them... What I do think they provide is more focus for those who need such.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The First Church of Aimstinctivism welcomes you Dan, and thanks you for the testimonial.

Would you rather be Sgt. At Arms or Pouch Minister?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

shoot equally well/unwell with both. i prefer looped tubes and have only shot 2040 & 1632.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tubes. Always tubes.

I like using those Chinese tubes.... UV resistant.... that behave like flats... thin walls, wide diameter. And they last forever.

Flats just don't survive in my climate. I've lost count how many times my country has been the warmest on earth.

"Hey... I haven't shot my slingshot for a month... I feel like shooting now.... unnn... what is this gooey mess...????" That "gooey mess" was once called "theraband". Just falls apart with a moderate pull. :violin:

Oh, and whatever you have,,,, flats or tubes... store them in the fridge.


----------



## fogcreature (Sep 20, 2019)

I use tubes almost exclusively now. Dankung 1632 for everything except lead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Been shooting looped tubes almost exclusively for 7 years. Would never change. 20/40 and 16/36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i reckon the latest hi-po flat rubber like precise,etc have widened the gap a little between tubes and flats. that being said, the latest 1632 and 1636 ive gotten seem to be following that denser, lower elongation formula. instead of 700%, 500% seems more appropriatw, while achieving similar speeds and working in the cold as well. i seem to always go on tube kicks for awhile, bc of the ease, but when return to flats if feels like its running on all cylinders again


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

the consistency and accuracy of those looped tubes tho!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thwap said:


> the consistency and accuracy of those looped tubes tho!


Yes, I do think that tubes will be the next frontier to improve.500% elongation snappier tubes with a wall would be great. Advancement in tubes that will work much better in colder climates will also be a big advancement !!

wll


----------



## Fullpower24hour (Jun 6, 2010)

I mainly shoot tapered flats on a traditional frame, but the black widow will allways be close to my heart, so a good stock of gzk 7mm green keeps my back up slingshot (black widow) ready to go when I’m out and about. Also you cannot really beat tubes when you want to launch something big as far as you can.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I changed from using full looped tubes most of the time, to singles for light stuff to Pseudo tubes for speed. I'm on a major pseudo thing right now, as I "Think" my pseudo loops are not slipping because of the Chinese ribbon and my better wrapping methods.

The pseudos really do send out ammo very quickly and at a GREATLY reduced pull force. using 1636's with 1/4" steel balls and getting 345+ish fps is no joke, those guys are smoking. How about 300fps with looped 3050's today shooting 5/16" steel ------ 3/8" at around 270 fps is no slouch either !!

Now comes the test of time, how long will the tube set last ... to tell ya the truth if I can get a good solid 400 shots+ and get that kind of velocity, I will take it.

Most tube sets live for 1000 plus shots and some just keep on going but give up the ghost ! Now I'm shooting at about 535% elongation factor so my tube life will be shorter ----- but if they last a few of weeks of serious hunting without the loops slipping or the single breaking .. I'm good :- )

I can use single 1636 and shoot 1/4" around the 280 fps marker all day long for practice, and at that speed that little ball is still OK for Starlings and Sparrows !

Shooting heavier ammo will probably require a pseudo using 1842's or 1745's to get a 100+ gr ball in the 220ish fps area ---- you also may need to go to full loops on that ?

wll


----------

